
Ask HN: Resources for Learning API Development - eversity
Can you share resources for learning api development that makes rest or gRPC APIs available in 15 days? Something that teaches step by step for building an end product?
======
sneeuwpopsneeuw
One thing that really helped me was when i started using ruby on rails. This
framework introduced me to the idea of scaffolding. The basic idea is to just
generate large sections of a web application. So you can generate a database
table called fish, and rails will generate a delete, Post New etc to change
these items using html or in a API.

So I would advice to just start making a API with a tool you are familiar with
or learn a new one if you have enough time and just start experimenting.

